
Numi: Beautiful calculator app for Mac you will love to use every day - daviducolo
http://numi.io
======
ghshephard
Highly recommend Soulver in this category as well - I probably use Soulver
100+ times a day, it's particularly awesome around things like throughput -
you can throw things like, "10 kbits/second at 30 days in megabytes" \- the
sort of stuff people screw up all the time with excel when they forget to
multiple by 8 somewhere.

It can also do the Currency translation, "1 BTC in USD"

And string a bunch of them, to do things like, "$2/square foot in SGD/square
meter"

~~~
kiiski
You can solve all three of those with Wolfram Alpha too, with no need for
apps. Seems like Google knows how to solve the last two, but not the first
one. Perhaps with some different syntax it would be possible too.

~~~
lobster_johnson
What I like about this app is that there's context and history. I use
Spotlight all the time for these conversions, but there's no way for me to
keep the last calculations around for reference or reuse; I have to put stuff
in a text editor for that, which is a lot more awkward.

------
bshimmin
This looks really, really nice. But I think a problem for adoption is that on
a Mac Spotlight can already do most of the calculations this does that I'd
actually want to do on a regular basis (for me, that's currency conversion and
some basic arithmetic). I can imagine downloading this, being impressed by its
slickness, and then routinely forgetting to use it in favour of Spotlight.

~~~
alialkhatib
Agreed. I barely use Alfred that much and that's mapped to the similar-but-
different option+space (Spotlight is mapped to command+space by default). If
this kind of functionality could extend Alfred (or Quicksilver?), there would
be no question that this would see relatively regular use from me.

If I need to open something, I'm much more likely to open another tab of my
browser and dump queries (especially things like exchange/conversion rates)
into Google. It's a shame, too, because the demo here is really persuasively
showing that this can automatically do stuff I previously assumed necessarily
takes an extra brain cycle or two.

~~~
bshimmin
I use Alfred too, almost entirely just to do "Sleep" and "Lock", which
Spotlight - for no very good reason - doesn't let you do. If Spotlight could
do those, I'd uninstall Alfred: even though it does many wondrous things, I
just never remember to use it to do them. I'm certain this app would fall into
the same category for me.

~~~
alialkhatib
I also use Alfred for a quick definition if I'm _pretty sure_ the system
dictionary can handle the word (otherwise I ask Google), but I agree that a
vanishingly small number of additions to Spotlight would render Alfred defunct
for me. For 90+% of the things Alfred does, I find myself thinking "oh that's
pretty neat", but I simply can't make it go into my workflow.

------
acron0
Apps for just a single OS _in this day and age_ upset me :( Why is this OSX
only? What element of it could only be achieved or expressed on a Mac?
Disappointing. I want to use it but I can't.

~~~
duaneb
I do not think I have ever seen a "beautiful" cross platform app.

Maybe blender.

~~~
jokr004
I personally don't use it but I think the Atom[0] text editor is pretty
attractive. Really there are plenty of examples, it's not impossible, you can
make good looking apps with Qt without too much effort.

[0] [https://atom.io/](https://atom.io/)

~~~
duaneb
I would argue that a text editor really stretches the definition of user
interface. The non-text-editor chrome I am NOT a fan of, but I understand it's
truly hard to make a good "native" app. These are rarely cross platform.

My previous example "blender" only passes because the interface is so damn
weird it doesn't make sense on any platform. But it's consistent and easy to
program.

~~~
jokr004
Well, the text editor has just about as much UI as this calculator thingy,
actually I'd say more.. That's why it came to mind as a good comparison.

> My previous example "blender" only passes because the interface is so damn
> weird it doesn't make sense on any platform.

Ha I definitely agree with you on that.

------
duiker101
Well I opened the link being a bit sceptical but I have to admit it's really
nice! well done!

------
Osmium
Looks really nice. I'm a big fan of Soulver[1] too, which is basically a more
featureful and less minimalist version of this. I've also tried Calca[2],
which seems really good but ultimately didn't replace Soulver for me.

On a tangential note, it's really nice to see that the Mac app scene still
turns out these kinds of more experimental apps. Long may it continue!

[1] [http://www.acqualia.com/soulver/](http://www.acqualia.com/soulver/) [2]
[http://calca.io/](http://calca.io/)

~~~
nicerobot
Soulver is great and is what i use when mobile but I love Calca. I mostly use
it in place of a spreadsheet, less as a replacement for a calculator.

------
kbd
Seems worth mentioning the Frink programming language here:

[https://futureboy.us/frinkdocs/](https://futureboy.us/frinkdocs/)

------
Fannon
Looks very nice!

Is there something similar for Windows? Or for the linux shell?

~~~
izolate
For the linux shell, I just type `python` and do all my calculations in the
REPL

------
unknownzero
This looks really nice, I like the fact that I have the history in front of me
and editable while I'm using it. Just an idea, it might be more useful to show
$9 in EUR instead of $9 in Euro. I foolishly tried to do $9 in Peso, wondered
why it wasn't working, figured out I had to do $9 in MXN, had totally
forgotten you'd generally want to use the ISO Code.

------
anu_gupta
Does this support hex/oct/binary? Doesn't seem to - that would be a very
useful addition.

------
Skovy
You have a typo "You can use sing and word operators." in your first sentence
on [http://numi.io/docs/](http://numi.io/docs/)

------
J_Darnley
Wait, if it is just text then how is it "beautiful"? Don't you need fancy
faded images and "creative" scrolling methods for something to be "beautiful"?

------
protomyth
I was quite happy they asked for the e-mail address after the beta started to
download. That is a nice touch and makes me think they are worth giving the
e-mail address to.

------
jbrooksuk
I've been using Numi for a couple of weeks now. It's a really nice way of
playing with an algorithm and breaking down each part with variables.

------
quonn
Feature request: Inline comments and multiline calculations woulds be nice.

------
rxaxm
you should make a flashlight plugin so it can be used from spotlight
[http://flashlight.nateparrott.com/](http://flashlight.nateparrott.com/)

------
cpursley
This would be an awesome mobile app. I'd pay for it.

------
ummjackson
If this had Windows support, I'd be all over it.

